# Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo



## Dunno (May 2, 2013)

Ok, how much handicap will our heroes need when/if they fight Doflamingo? Which is the first scenario they can take? The battlefield is an open place, like the Colosseum. State of mind is serious.

Scenario 1: Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo. Fair and square.

Scenario 2: Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo. Doflamingo has fought Fujitora for a while prior to the fight, and he's a bit roughed up, about as much as the non-M3 strawhats after defeating the first Pacifista on Sabaody. 

Scenario 3: Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo. Doflamingo wears seastone handcuffs at the start of the fight. 

Scenario 4: Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo. Combine scenario 2 and 3. 

Scenario 5: Luffy and Law vs Doflamingo. In addition to scenario 4, Doflamingo lost his left arm to Fujitora, but he managed to stop the bleeding, so he's basically a bit more exhausted and one-armed. 

Scenario 6: Luffy, Law and Fujitora vs Doflamingo.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2013)

Luffy and Law win from Scenario 2 and down. 

The last one is just lol. How is  DD suppose to not get steamrolled by Law+luffy and Fuji.

Edit:Meant 2


----------



## Dunno (May 2, 2013)

The last one just insurance. To make sure they at least win one, in case someone really favours Doflamingo.


----------



## RF (May 2, 2013)

From a story-telling POV, they should take every scenario, but given Doffy's feats, he might take scenario 1. Definitely loses from scenario 2 onwards.


----------



## Shinthia (May 2, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> From a story-telling POV, they should take every scenario, but given Doffy's feats, he might take scenario 1. Definitely loses from scenario 2 onwards.



pretty much this.


----------



## Impact (May 2, 2013)

Any scenario that have Doflamingo underestimating them which causes him to lose to them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2013)

Dunno said:


> The last one just insurance. To make sure they at least win one, in case someone really favours Doflamingo.



And you want DD to lose why?


----------



## KST (May 2, 2013)

Law and Luffy are winning every scenario


----------



## Dunno (May 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> And you want DD to lose why?



Because this is a thread about how much help Luffy and Law would need to defeat Doflamingo. It wouldn't serve its purpose if he would win every scenario. It's not because I dislike Doflamingo as a character. I actually like him quite a bit, and I hope he won't be defeated in this arc at all, or at least that he will make a comeback like Crocodile.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2013)

Dunno said:


> Because this is a thread about how much help Luffy and Law would need to defeat Doflamingo. It wouldn't serve its purpose if he would win every scenario. It's not because I dislike Doflamingo as a character. I actually like him quite a bit, and I hope he won't be defeated in this arc at all, or at least that he will make a comeback like Crocodile.



Correct response is i don't want DD to lose, i want to see how stupid other people are in terms of how strong DD is.

Only person or group of people that can beat DD is one that has lord Buggy in it.


----------



## Coruscation (May 2, 2013)

I'm guessing Law + Luffy vs. Doflamingo with full proper knowledge and serious from the start is a pretty close match. Just the vibe I'm getting here, Oda will probably not have it take much more than that for Doflamingo to lose. If he's a little worn down by Fuji I don't know if it necessarily matters too much because his power is so deadly and a fight can be decided in the blink of an eye when he is around. Scenario 3 and onwards are almost certainly victories in my books.


----------



## Extravlad (May 4, 2013)

Law is totally useless because Dofla CoA is probably enough strong to stop his slash and his MES.



> Scenario 6: Luffy, Law and Fujitora vs Doflamingo.


Is this serious?


----------



## Captain Altintop (May 5, 2014)

Doflamingo beats both of them mid-high diff . I count only sc 1


----------



## Magician (May 5, 2014)

Doflamingo wins scenario 6, low diff.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 5, 2014)

^Your a generous man.

I would say curb stomp, but i guess you have to factor in team work.


----------

